
ReactOS has released special FOSDEM distribution of upcoming 0.4 version - jeditobe
http://sourceforge.net/projects/reactos/files/ReactOS/0.4.0-FOSDEM2016/
======
jeditobe
it has several boot options such as "live", "live in RAM', "instal on hard
drive".

"live" is for low RAM PC. Use it if you want to try ReactOS with out
installation "live in RAM' is for PC with 768 mb of RAM and more. It works
much faster.

